# lm-sensors and i2c_i801 (intel ICH7 Board) or maybe acpi?

## Highelf

Hello,

I have a DELL Dimension 3100 (P4). I'd like to get the cpu temperature. I've enable acpi in the kernel, but no information avaible in /proc/acpi:

```
 cd /proc/acpi/

# du -h

0       ./thermal_zone

0       ./processor/CPU1

0       ./processor/CPU0

0       ./processor

0       ./fan

0       ./button/power/VBTN

0       ./button/power/PWRF

0       ./button/power

0       ./button

0       ./power_resource

0       ./embedded_controller

0       .

```

So I tried my luck with lm-sensors. First compiled everything usefull in kernel (I2C). first run of sensors-detect did work well (i guess, it founds some stuff). I did the asked configuration for laoding modules. But

```
 # sensors

No sensors found!
```

is not working. What am I missing? If I try sensors-detect again I'll get:

```
sensors-detect

# sensors-detect revision 1.393 (2005/08/30 18:51:18)

 We can start with probing for (PCI) I2C or SMBus adapters.

 You do not need any special privileges for this.

 Do you want to probe now? (YES/no): y

Probing for PCI bus adapters...

Use driver `i2c-i801' for device 00:1f.3: Intel ICH7

Probe succesfully concluded.

We will now try to load each adapter module in turn.

Module `i2c-i801' already loaded.

If you have undetectable or unsupported adapters, you can have them

scanned by manually loading the modules before running this script.

 To continue, we need module `i2c-dev' to be loaded.

 If it is built-in into your kernel, you can safely skip this.

i2c-dev is already loaded.

Next adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at ece0

Do you want to scan it? (YES/no/selectively): y

Client found at address 0x08

Client found at address 0x30

Client found at address 0x32

Client found at address 0x44

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'... Failed!

Client at address 0x50 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client at address 0x52 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!

Client found at address 0x69

<cut lot of failed>

 Sorry, no chips were detected.

 Either your sensors are not supported, or they are

 connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.

```

Dmesg included at end.

thanks for help. 

Julien

```
Linux version 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 (root@atreide) (gcc-Version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #4 SMP Mon Oct 24 21:23:13 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f688c00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f688c00 - 000000001f68ac00 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f68ac00 - 000000001f68cc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f68cc00 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

502MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe710

On node 0 totalpages: 128648

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 124552 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 DELL                                  ) @ 0x000feb00

ACPI: XSDT (v001 DELL    5100    0x00000006 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd26b

ACPI: FADT (v003 DELL    5100    0x00000006 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd363

ACPI: SSDT (v001   DELL    st_ex 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050211) @ 0xfffc97e1

ACPI: MADT (v001 DELL    5100    0x00000006 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd457

ACPI: BOOT (v001 DELL    5100    0x00000006 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd4c9

ACPI: ASF! (v016 DELL    5100    0x00000006 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd4f1

ACPI: MCFG (v001 DELL    5100    0x00000006 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd558

ACPI: HPET (v001 DELL    5100    0x00000006 ASL  0x00000061) @ 0x000fd596

ACPI: DSDT (v001   DELL    dt_ex 0x00001000 INTL 0x20050211) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x06] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high level lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x08] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 8, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:d0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2993.212 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 505076k/514592k available (2799k kernel code, 9052k reserved, 1081k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5994.42 BogoMIPS (lpj=11988856)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000080 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5985.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=11970873)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000080 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Total of 2 processors activated (11979.86 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb925, last bus=3

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI4._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 *4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 7 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x800-0x85f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0xc00-0xc7f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x860-0x8ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x100-0x1fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x200-0x277 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x280-0x2e7 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x2e8-0x2ef has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x2f0-0x2f7 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x2f8-0x2ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x300-0x377 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x380-0x3bb has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: efd00000-efdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: efc00000-efcfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: efb00000-efbfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Simple Boot Flag at 0x7a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1130350187.116:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945G Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [VBTN]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1])

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

ICH7: chipset revision 1

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.04

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[C] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE00 ctl 0xFE12 bmdma 0xFEA0 irq 17

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFE20 ctl 0xFE32 bmdma 0xFEA8 irq 17

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f01 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 312500000 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0xFF on port 0xFE27

ata2: disabling port

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3160023AS       Rev: 8.12

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 312500000 512-byte hdwr sectors (160000 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 312500000 512-byte hdwr sectors (160000 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation I/O Controller Hub EHCI USB

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 18, io mem 0xffa80800

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation I/O Controller Hub UHCI USB #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000ff80

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation I/O Controller Hub UHCI USB #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000ff60

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation I/O Controller Hub UHCI USB #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 20, io base 0x0000ff40

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation I/O Controller Hub UHCI USB #4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000ff20

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Dell Dell USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

Adding 530104k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.8-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xefbff000, irq 17, MAC addr 00:12:3F:8B:27:30

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

i2c /dev entries driver

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

mtrr: no more MTRRs available

RPC: bad TCP reclen 0x06000000 (non-terminal)

```

----------

## wnelson

What version of lm_sensors are you using? If you are not using the latest try the CVS 

version. Try using 2.6.14-rc5 of the kernel

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/

All you have to do is 'make user' and 'make user_install' to install the user end

----------

